# On Using Google Analytics



## windchimes (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am not running any web portal of my own and don't have a blog as well. 
But I need to work on Google Analytics to understand the same. Is there any way I can gain access to understand 
the traffic and other details of a portal which isn't my own. Or are there any chosen free made available to
gain some understanding.


----------



## MeaganShoults12 (Jan 8, 2013)

If you want to know about the Google Analytics, you should use your own website. Put the code of GA in your website Home page and see the traffic details. Because No one is ready to share such a information with any one.


----------



## windchimes (Jan 9, 2013)

MeaganShoults12 said:


> If you want to know about the Google Analytics, you should use your own website. Put the code of GA in your website Home page and see the traffic details. Because No one is ready to share such a information with any one.



Thanks Meagan!


----------



## Dhanishta (Jan 30, 2013)

Google Analytics has one little setting that will calculate all of this for you. You will be able to break down your revenue by campaign, keyword, or referral.And You can even have the per visit value of every traffic source.


----------



## jaykant (Mar 5, 2013)

One of the amazing service by the help of Google Analytics one can know that from which location and by which medium visitors are coming on your site. I think it is very useful for the people who work on their site for visitors.


----------



## Sweves (Mar 25, 2013)

If you want to learn more about Google Analytics, you can create your own blog first using Google's free platform Blogger. Add the Google Analytics code and once the site is verified, you can monitor the traffic, traffic source and other activities in your blog.


----------

